# Need help identifying angelfish



## katanamasako (Jun 29, 2012)

I thought this was a silver angelfish, but I read that they only have three stripes, this one has about five or six stripes. is it still a silver angelfish or something else? he was one of the four, I had ordered two koi angelfish and a black angelfish, they sent him along for the ride in case one of the others didn't make it, and they never listed his color breed.

i think he may be a zebra... his stripes are darker and i took another count, he has a stripe over his eye and three on his body with a bar at the base of his tail, but the extra bar on this tail seems a bit out of place in regards to zebras.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Yes its a zebra angel.


----------



## katanamasako (Jun 29, 2012)

thanks ^^ just wanted to make sure I knew the color breed so i wouldn't look like an idiot telling people about it XD


----------



## gpd605x (Jun 28, 2012)

I also need help identifying one...








Any ideas?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Looks like a half black.


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

both are such amazingly beautiful fish!!! i feel i need an angel tank!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Haha,I knew the second one!Ive a half black myself.

Both the above angels are beauties btw.


----------



## gpd605x (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks! I searched and searched google on fresh water angels and couldn't really find another one that looked similar. Thanks again!


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

first is a zebra angel the 2nd one is a smokey angel.


----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2011)

That second angel is beautiful. Neon colourish. I love it.


----------

